# Winnie the Pooh



## Flora (Jul 19, 2011)

I realize we're all overwhelmed by OMG HARRY POTTER so we might've forgotten the _other_ movie that came out on Friday.

Go see it. It's absolutely _adorable_. (and stick around for the credits, they're adorable as well) I only wish it had been longer (just a little over an hour), but other than that it was outright fantastic.

Anyone else seen it? Planning to see it?


----------



## Rose (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to see it, but my parents wont take me. I may just have to wait for the DVD release.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm planning to see it. I can't believe it's only number 6 at the box office.

This movie is going to be the epitome of epic for me. A mix of my childhood and my new interests (*cough*CraigFerguson*cough*)....-squees-

I heard about the length and I wish it was longer....

What you can get from this is while everyone is fangirling about Harry Potter, I'm fangirling about Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Flora (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting fact: my newspaper did a review of it and gave it an A. In all my years looking at those reviews I had not seen one A. Hell, I barely even saw an A-.


----------



## Lili (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my God, I wanna see it so damn bad.  I mean, that was my entire life as a toddler and kid.  I remember my room being decorated with Winnie the Pooh shit.  I still have some collector's items in the playroom.  I almost cried when I saw the preview.  I definitely will be seeing it.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jul 19, 2011)

I will see it in a few days or so. Winnie the Pooh was my childhood. I remember having the first movie as a little kid and watching the cartoon, can't wait to go see it!


----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw the preview for this when I was in the theater a few months ago and as soon as my best friend and I realized what it was we both flipped out. <3 Pooh

insisting on dragging my mom to the theater with me to see it, she adores Pooh~


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought it was only in theaters?

no DVD


----------

